# 3D Chalk Art Thread



## SenorDingDong (May 19, 2012)

I just have to make a thread for this stuff, some of it is amazing. Come drop some of your favorite pieces


----------



## Hollowway (May 19, 2012)

Never seen this stuff before. That's incredible!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 20, 2012)

I wish I knew where to start.... HUGE props to these guys.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't even know where to start--I'd be stepping in all my art and shit, smudging it all to hell.


----------



## Winspear (May 20, 2012)

It's crazy. These guys must have such an incredible understanding of perspective. It's interesting how these pictures only work from one angle of course.


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2012)

Man! that stuff looks totally amazing!


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 20, 2012)

I've seen a couple of these around here, and they always make me stop for a very good while and stare at them.



SenorDingDong said:


>


 
Loved this one!


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (May 30, 2012)

Thought I'd add some more - Love this stuff 

































That'll do


----------

